# Stuck or Unusual Mishaps



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Was wondering if any 2 coolers had any pictures of stuck boats or mishaps on the bay... Little break from the work day. 

Post em up!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

i'll play, here's a few saved on my pc...


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

few more


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

like that last one hahaha


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

the name is classic


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Lake Travis


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

This is gonna get good...

I don't have a pic, but ended up un the marsh grass like the one above. Long ways from anywhere in POC. Found one boat to get me outta there..


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

...










..


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

A little Lake Belton mishap.


----------



## JD (May 22, 2004)

.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

OUCH


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

needed a good laugh......thanks......post more..


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Can't believe railbird hasn't posted up


----------



## summexican (Oct 12, 2010)

Some of them pics you just have to wonder what kind of folks we have to share the waters with??? Yikes


----------



## Capt. Harold (Jun 16, 2004)

.


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

*This Past Weekend*

This Past Weekend


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

*6-8 weeks ago...*

Found this guy in Sargent. Make for a bad day!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Pat, why the trench? I mean sure they can dig out a little, but still need water all around them, right? 

Seems like a lot of wasted effort. 

I got a jetski stuck on the flats at San Luis Pass, had to pull that thing like 250 yards. Thought I was gonna die!


----------



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

I want to know how these people get the boat quite so stuck... water originally there (like 2-3") and then stuck, then tide falls, then picture taken? Also jeez... not sure how some of those launching mishaps happened either, but dang... keep em coming.


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

More Pics


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Those grady whites are hooked on mooring bouys.... Looks photoshoped to me.


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

pretty good photo shopper if they are


----------



## pintail74 (Jul 26, 2007)

Those Gradys are probably way up north like Maine or somewhere they have huge tides (10' or so). That's just a fact of life. They beach on low tide , float on high tide.


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

I WISH SOMEONE COULD EXPLAIN THE SUBURBAN AND THE BIG BOAT AT THE RAMP... I MEAN HOW DO YOU GET SIDEWAYS LIKE THAT, OR BETTER YET HOW IS THAT EVEN POSSIBLE???


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

TX HOOKSETTER said:


> I WISH SOMEONE COULD EXPLAIN THE SUBURBAN AND THE BIG BOAT AT THE RAMP... I MEAN HOW DO YOU GET SIDEWAYS LIKE THAT, OR BETTER YET HOW IS THAT EVEN POSSIBLE???


BRAKES FAIL
RIG ROLLS BACK
PANIC
JACK KNIFE
SOGGY SUB

easy as using the shift key.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

TX HOOKSETTER said:


> I WISH SOMEONE COULD EXPLAIN THE SUBURBAN AND THE BIG BOAT AT THE RAMP... I MEAN HOW DO YOU GET SIDEWAYS LIKE THAT, OR BETTER YET HOW IS THAT EVEN POSSIBLE???


That's what happens when you let your wife back the boat down for you.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

myprozac said:


> Those grady whites are hooked on mooring bouys.... Looks photoshoped to me.


Why photoshop??? You know most places have a pretty good tidal swing and that could be up on the northeast where 6-10 foot (or more) tidal swings are pretty common.

There's places in Europe/Canada where the tide fluctuates 30 feet or more!

Check out this link on NOAA..

http://www.co-ops.nos.noaa.gov/faq2.html#26


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I agree with Reelwork. In 2007 I was in Wales and went fishing in the Bristol Channel. The tide moves over 20 meters! Every harbor has a lock system and you see vessels sitting on moorings lying on the snad everywhere!!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

We took this one near the Bolivar ferry landing.


----------



## Shrimpzilla (May 21, 2004)

Too much throttle, not enough steering...


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Heres a few.


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

This is getting pretty entertaining. 

I know there are more people out there that have some just are embarrassed to post...


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

1st 4 I took, last one is from unknown author.


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice rig in the first pic


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Ridin_Skinny said:


> Nice rig in the first pic


Yea the pontoon with twin 300's. Wow that is sweet!


----------



## Shoal Time (Sep 4, 2007)

*OOOOPPPPS!!!*

Got a little loose in turn 4,.....


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

myprozac said:


> Those grady whites are hooked on mooring bouys.... Looks photoshoped to me.


Alaska and NW coast have 20' tide changes , that's a pretty common sight up there, you ought to see some of the way the boat docks and piers hinge w the tide change.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Ridin_Skinny said:


> This is getting pretty entertaining.
> 
> I know there are more people out there that have some just are embarrassed to post...


Or we just don't have pics... 

Yea, i've been in a boat that got put WAAAY up in the grass. I agree with both "too much gas, not enough steering" and "got a little loose in turn 4" Flatbottom boats running switchbacks can get away from you if you aren't careful... sometimes even if you are... LOL


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

prob. my favorite........talk about pucker factor......................


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

there is always that last thought and words "I THINK WE ARE GOING TO MAKE IT " and "Common Baby"right before the mud starts flying and both yer 250lb amigos rip yer burn bar off the console. Don't ask how i know


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*That happened immediately across the cove from my house*

on Lake Travis in Austin, and the ramp is very steep. They have since added another ramp next to it and cut the slope some, but it's a variable level lake, so one has to know what they are doing to launch there. 


TX HOOKSETTER said:


> I WISH SOMEONE COULD EXPLAIN THE SUBURBAN AND THE BIG BOAT AT THE RAMP... I MEAN HOW DO YOU GET SIDEWAYS LIKE THAT, OR BETTER YET HOW IS THAT EVEN POSSIBLE???


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Bird said:


> We took this one near the Bolivar ferry landing.


is that a jetty jumper?









cool pics folks


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Here are a few!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

:slimer: What happened to that dude? Got slung out?????



WestEndAngler said:


> Here are a few!


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

About time for some more pictures from the new year...


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Check out these!:camera: The bottom one is an accident looking for a place to happen, specially if your wife is around!!!!


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's a couple from last summer (remember when it used to rain in South Texas?)









No alcohol - I'm just dumb!









We had already rotated the boat 90 degrees - suffice to say there WAS alcohol involved!


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

raz1056 said:


> Check out these!:camera: The bottom one is an accident looking for a place to happen, specially if your wife is around!!!!


my wife would be looking with me


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Got this from another post. Thought it was funny as hell


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

PSSSSTTTT, hey bud. Here's a tip; the level of Medina Lake west of San Antonio varies greatly with rainfall amounts and release for irrigation. :wink:

Those counter rotating props really got him up there.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow!..now those are some photos to remember. :biggrin:


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Good Pics, keep em' coming


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Ridin_Skinny said:


> Good Pics, keep em' coming


Glad I dont have any of those pics...... or memories.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Ridin Skinny.... You may know of this boat...


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Ouch....


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

ReelWork said:


> Ouch....


No sir, Just soft mud... As soon as I felt it cavitate and saw the water presure drop I pulled the kill switch.. No overheat, no overrevv. No scratches. Just a long push..LOL


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

well lets just say i though it was wetter when i made the turn.

Attached Images


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Got a ride home the night before with Mr. Green Jeans. Thank god the tide came up 4".


----------



## bodine (May 27, 2004)

Heres one at bolivar looking TOWARD the beach!


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

OOP'S


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

1 in PVC IS your friend when you stick it good on hard sand! 10-15 8ft pieces are worth their weight in gold! Been there, done that.


----------



## Capt. Billy (Mar 6, 2010)

There are some good ones in my profile pictures.


----------

